# M1045A2 Humvee 1:6 scale



## BIGDAWG69

*I just got my 1st R/C, its a 1:6 scale Humvee made my 21st Century Toys. I got it at a yard sale for $5. I took it home and it ran great for about 15 minutes, then the battery pooped out. It has a 12v battery in the back and it did not come with a charger. My question is what kind of charger will I need, and where can I get one? Also any other useful information on this R/C would be appreciated. Like I said, this is my 1st so I am very new at all this.*


*This is the type of battery that is in it. *











*Here is a link to the Humvee.*

*http://store.yahoo.com/badcattoys/rchum1towmic.html*

*http://www.21stcenturytoys.com/*


----------



## lordraptor1

wal mart has battery chargers for it look in the toy department by the powerwheels kiddie cars.


----------



## lordraptor1

also wal mart sells that particular r/c toy. they also have tanks and a wwII kubelwagen.


----------



## moparsteve

is that a kopropo controler? looks just like my kyosho one...

Steve


----------



## ari2008

*1:6 scale radio controled humvee by 21st century toy company*

its been long time that u post u message any way did u find the remote control for this rc car?? if so give me detail waht i need to look for . i have car like this ant i wanna make it run tnx


----------

